# CNC vadība / mehānika >  MACH2, MACH3

## GuntisK

kurš viņu pārzin. Slēdzis esmu, bet nestrādāju viņā. Jautājums sekojošais-vai viņa var vadīt cnc kas strādā polārajā režīmā? Vnk intereses pēc. Interesanti tie cnc kur izmanto polārās koordinātas.

----------

